# Self Solving Rubiks cube!



## Killer128 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, Me and a buddy decided to put this together there was a total of around 1000 pictures and it took 2 hours to shoot and a few extra hours to edit! I hope you guys like it! (this was done with stop motion and its our first stop motion)


----------



## pjk (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice. Those videos take a long time to do! Thanks for sharing.


----------

